

Using accident reconstruction to analyze a NASCAR wreck - rdj
http://fasttrackrc.blogspot.com/2010_08_01_archive.html

======
rdj
For those who don't follow NASCAR. There was a wreck that escaped the view of
the TV cameras. The only glimpse appeared to show a car hitting a wall at
170+. The engine was ripped from the car and the driver crawls out and lays on
the track. This site used math and maps to piece together what may have
happened.

